# Feeling Awkard



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

I have always been a straight woman, yet lately find myself looking at lesbian porn and it is very very arousing. I have been married for many years and sex has always been AWESOME!! However, sometimes during sex I find myself thinking of a woman going down on me or vise versa. I would never be in a "relationship" with a woman, but find myself fantasizing about having an "encounter" with a woman. :scratchhead:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

JenG said:


> I have always been a straight woman, yet lately find myself looking at lesbian porn and it is very very arousing. I have been married for many years and sex has always been AWESOME!! However, sometimes during sex I find myself thinking of a woman going down on me or vise versa. I would never be in a "relationship" with a woman, but find myself fantasizing about having an "encounter" with a woman. :scratchhead:


There was a study I read some time ago in which sex researches tested the sexual responses in women. They connected sensors to mean sure blood flow on breasts, clitoris and in the vagina and had the women watch 3 minute clips of different situations, some involving so porn, some involving G rated romance, and some just dialogue. The porn was all different types including gay and lesbian. They then asked women to self report on which clips produced a sexual response and then compared the self reports to what the sensors indicated. Surprise, the sensors indicated a sexual response to every erotic clip, including gay and lesbian porn, and even bonobo monkeys having sex! The conclusion drawn was two fold.

1. Women don't recognize their own subtle sexual responses when those sexual responses don't fit in with their preconceived realm of respectability. In other words, women were freakier than they knew and admitted.

2. Women responded to every erotic situation based on the interpretation and telegraphing of the feelings of the participants. If the participants appeared to be aroused and enjoying it, women responded similarly.

All this to say, don't sweat it. You're perfectly normal. If you want to shut down that lesbian line of thought, do so. If you want to explore it, do so within the confines of your marriage.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Fantasies are fine, and many straight people have same-sex fantasies. 

If this is more than a fantasy - if you would actually like to experience this, then you need to think more carefully. This leads to all sorts of complex issues when you are already in a committed relationship.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It doesn't sound harmful or too strange. I've read the previously mentioned study and women are more fluid in their sexuality.

Do you feel comfortable talking with your H about it? Does he know already?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I've always been bisexual so for me of course, it is normal.

Do you ever fantasize about other men while having sex with him?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> 1. Women don't recognize their own subtle sexual responses when those sexual responses don't fit in with their preconceived realm of respectability. In other words, women were freakier than they knew and admitted.
> 
> 2. Women responded to every erotic situation based on the interpretation and telegraphing of the feelings of the participants. If the participants appeared to be aroused and enjoying it, women responded similarly.
> 
> All this to say, don't sweat it. You're perfectly normal. If you want to shut down that lesbian line of thought, do so. If you want to explore it, do so within the confines of your marriage.


Yes this is what I've read and what I believe is true. Don't sweat it and don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I have the same fantasies and I think it's totally normal.


----------



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> 1. Women don't recognize their own subtle sexual responses when those sexual responses don't fit in with their preconceived realm of respectability. In other words, women were freakier than they knew and admitted.
> 
> 2. Women responded to every erotic situation based on the interpretation and telegraphing of the feelings of the participants. If the participants appeared to be aroused and enjoying it, women responded similarly.
> 
> All this to say, don't sweat it. You're perfectly normal. If you want to shut down that lesbian line of thought, do so. If you want to explore it, do so within the confines of your marriage.


Very interesting!! ...preconceived realm of respectability...I think that is what made me feel so guilty about.


----------



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> It doesn't sound harmful or too strange. I've read the previously mentioned study and women are more fluid in their sexuality.
> 
> Do you feel comfortable talking with your H about it? Does he know already?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I do not feel comfortable at all talking to H about it. We have been married many years, we are young(ish) and an attractive couple; I am just afraid that he would forever wonder if I am attracted to other women, and that is not the case at all.


----------



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I've always been bisexual so for me of course, it is normal.
> 
> Do you ever fantasize about other men while having sex with him?


No I never fantasize about other men, he completely and totally satisfies me...which is why I find this so odd. And I do not consider myself bisexual either cause I am not attracted to women at all :scratchhead:


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

I often fantasize about women during sex but rarely another man. Not any particular woman, more like sexy situations or body parts. 

I went through a short period of time exactly like you are doing now where I wondered about my preference for watching women in porn, but then I realized that in person, I'm attracted to everything male - a sexy aftershave smell, touching hands by accident, a deep voice in my ear, a glimpse of a muscular bicep, etc etc. I don't feel that way about women in person. 

I think it is all perfectly normal for a heterosexual woman.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

JenG said:


> I have always been a straight woman, yet lately find myself looking at lesbian porn and it is very very arousing. I have been married for many years and sex has always been AWESOME!! However, sometimes during sex I find myself thinking of a woman going down on me or vise versa. I would never be in a "relationship" with a woman, but find myself fantasizing about having an "encounter" with a woman. :scratchhead:


It's because women are BEAUTIFUL, period. 
When you see a beautiful sculpture or work of art, gender is meaningless. Let's face it, when God made "woman" He was on His game!!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
You of course know him and we don't. Still, its worth considering that for many men, lesbian *fantasies* (but maybe not reality) are arousing....

Do you ever watch porn together? 




JenG said:


> No I do not feel comfortable at all talking to H about it. We have been married many years, we are young(ish) and an attractive couple; I am just afraid that he would forever wonder if I am attracted to other women, and that is not the case at all.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Congratulations, you are a gay. 

Nah, I agree with the majority of this thread. It's normal, don't worry about it. 

BUT... fantasising about having sex with a woman (or anyone else if that were the case) while having sex with your husband might be a little bit of a red flag?


----------



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> I often fantasize about women during sex but rarely another man. Not any particular woman, more like sexy situations or body parts.
> 
> I went through a short period of time exactly like you are doing now where I wondered about my preference for watching women in porn, but then I realized that in person, I'm attracted to everything male - a sexy aftershave smell, touching hands by accident, a deep voice in my ear, a glimpse of a muscular bicep, etc etc. I don't feel that way about women in person.
> 
> I think it is all perfectly normal for a heterosexual woman.


THANK YOU!! It is like you put my thoughts into words! I am very very attracted to men, my man. His cologne, the way his stubble sounds when he rubs it, his muscles, etc. Just this morning driving to work (lots of expensive sports cars around here)...and I kept thinking.."I so prefer a man in a truck than in any little sports car".


----------



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> You of course know him and we don't. Still, its worth considering that for many men, lesbian *fantasies* (but maybe not reality) are arousing....
> 
> Do you ever watch porn together?


No we have never watched porn together, nor would I want to..


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

SARAHMCD said:


> I often fantasize about women during sex but rarely another man. Not any particular woman, more like sexy situations or body parts.



I sort of do this... when I'm having sex with my H, I fantasize that the woman who is having sex with my H is me but me in my fantasy body, because in all my fantasies I'm 29 and never had kids! Does this make me a narcissist? Or a lesbian?


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a female.

Ever once in a while I love watching lesbian porn.

Their's nothing wrong with it IMO.


----------



## Alister (Apr 15, 2015)

You are completly normal!! How many times have you looked at another woman and say "wow she is pretty"? Did u jump her right then and there or did u just move on and forget about her? If that pretty lady cme to you and tried something then u more then likely would of pulled back. Its normal I think, my wife gets aroused watching a lesbian scene. When we had a pirated sat dish we would watch some porn every once in awhile. Any scene with woman going at it would get her aroused, my fingers were in the right place to notice what was turning her on. But at the same time I know she would never go at it with another woman. Its just arousing, nothing more.


----------

